
Which coding standard do you prefer? - Scotrix
http://www.strawpoll.me/13146957
======
Isammoc
Errr... tricky question. It depends on many things.

Where is this name used?

* API: vendor_id * HTML attribute: vendor-id * other variable: vendorId * other type: VendorId

Id for Identifier but ID for Internal Distinction :P

